# Fix for Assassin's Creed BSOD and Crashes



## RockmasteR

(this thread will help everyone who has less than 2 gb of RAM and has a BSOD)
Hey all
I had lots of issues with Assassin's Creed and especially BSOD and Crashes to desktop.
I sort of found what the problem is, when the game is loaded and you enter a city, lots of RAM are dedicated to the game, and not of them are freed, so technically when the RAM becomes pretty low, the PC starts using the Page file, but unfortunately the Page file isn't capable or fast as the RAM, and can't keep up with the game, so that's why the games freezes, or you get a BSOD or crashes. that is 80% of crashes with Assassin's Creed.

now for the solution :

you need to get this free tool : FreeRAM XP Pro

now download it and open it, minimize it to tray
it'll show you how much RAM you've got and you can optimize your Memory with it.
now open the game and load your save game, wait until you are in the game (in a city or the Kingdom)
now press "alt + TAB" that should minimize the game, when I do that FreeRAM XP PRO shows me that I only have 15 mb RAM left, and that's bad, so what you need to do is right click on it and choose "try to free" and choose 10% (don't choose more than 10% cause the game need the RAM)
that will free the unused RAM and it'll keep your PC stable while playing the game. I used to play the game for 15 to 30 mins and have a crash or BSOD
but yesterday, I tried this, and I played for 90 mins with no crash, so I hope it'll help anyone who's having problem with the game, cause I know it's a great game.


----------



## McNinja

doesn't that really annoy you! do you get kind of discouraged because you constantly have to keep reloading the game?


----------



## RockmasteR

no no not reload it, just minimize it 
I'll do anything to play that game, it's one of the BEST!!
this is what I call next generation games :grin:


----------



## McNinja

ohh I thoought it would crash after 90 minutes of gameplay!

yea it definitely is one of the the next gen games


----------



## RockmasteR

no yesterday I defintely played more than 90 minutes, I think it's steady now...
Hope it'll keep that way


----------



## McNinja

ohh ok sounds like a good long term fix until you get more ram

I'll put in on the list on the other thread for game fixes if you just give me a good link


----------



## RockmasteR

the link for freeRAM XP Pro is in the first Thread


----------



## McNinja

yea its on my game fix thread I just missed it I guess


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Vista users could use ReadyBoost. With a 1-4GB USB Flash Stick. Its not as fast as system RAM but it does the job on PCs that have Vista with 1GB-1.5GB of RAM.


----------



## RockmasteR

I think there is a 3rd party software for Windows XP that could do that, but I forgot it's name...

but I can add that flash disks are also slower than HDD so that could be a problem as well but it may help also


----------



## Aus_Karlos

In large file transfer yes. But and average seak time on a HDD is 5-20ms. Where a flash drive is almost instant. Giving it the edge on small read/writes. Which is what ReadyBoost does


----------



## Sven2157

Or you could just set the Virtual memory to a HIGHER, SET value....

This will give the OS more, dedicated (allocated) space to do what it needs, freeing up some of the physical RAM for the program. The /userva and /3GB switch in the OS helps A LOT, too.

I have also found that having nTune installed and running creates problems, too. The Dynamic BIOS features switching profiles constantly caused my Assassin's Creed to lag, freeze and BSOD. When I uninstalled nTune, the problems went away....

I am not sure that ATI has a version of nTune, but in today's competative market, I will bet money that they have a similar program....

Sven2157


----------



## RockmasteR

I tried the /3Gb it frees lots of RAM but made problems for me :4-dontkno

and all the games starts crashing, without exception, Crysis, Burnout Paradise crashes to desktop with the microsoft stupid error, and Assassin's Creed crashed with a BSOD

so I returned the value to default, (/fastdetect) and everything went well.
too bad, the 3gb solution was so great :sigh:


----------



## Sven2157

RockmasteR said:


> I tried the /3Gb it frees lots of RAM but made problems for me :4-dontkno
> 
> and all the games starts crashing, without exception, Crysis, Burnout Paradise crashes to desktop with the microsoft stupid error, and Assassin's Creed crashed with a BSOD
> 
> so I returned the value to default, (/fastdetect) and everything went well.
> too bad, the 3gb solution was so great :sigh:


OH GOOD LORD!!!!! That's not how you are suppose to use it! lol!

Your boot.ini needs the /fastdetect. You are suppose to just *add* '/3GB' to the end of the .ini file.

So it looks like this:

_[boot loader]
timeout=3
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(2)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn */3GB*_

Everything else stays there.... :wink:

Sven2157


----------



## RockmasteR

LOL!!!! :tongue: :embarased

I have the .ini like this :
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP professional" /NoExecute=OptIn /fastdetect 

(notice the noexecute=optin it's before /fastdetect)

so should I only add /3gb after fastdetect or should I write noexecute=OptIn again?


----------



## Sven2157

RockmasteR said:


> LOL!!!! :tongue: :embarased
> 
> I have the .ini like this :
> [boot loader]
> timeout=30
> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
> [operating systems]
> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP professional" /NoExecute=OptIn /fastdetect
> 
> (notice the noexecute=optin it's before /fastdetect)
> 
> so should I only add /3gb after fastdetect or should I write noexecute=OptIn again?


Yes. Everyone's boot.ini is a bit different. Just *ADD* the '_/3GB_' switch to the end (if you notice, the example says 'Partition(2)'), making sure there is a space in between.

So yours will look like this:

_[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP professional" /NoExecute=OptIn /fastdetect */3GB*_

*REMEMBER TO MAKE A BACK UP! THIS IS YOUR BOOT INTITIALIZATION FILE! WITHOUT THIS, OR IF IT IS IMPROPERLY WRITTEN, YOUR OS WILL NOT BOOT!*

Let me know if you have any more trouble...

Sven2157


----------



## RockmasteR

OK shall do this, thank you


----------



## RockmasteR

did not work, crashed in Burnout Paradise after 10 min of play
thank you anyway  I'll just get me a 1 gig of RAM this will help me a lot


----------



## McNinja

yea get the ram.

yea and I don't like that O&O clever cache program.


----------



## Sven2157

RockmasteR said:


> did not work, crashed in Burnout Paradise after 10 min of play
> thank you anyway  I'll just get me a 1 gig of RAM this will help me a lot


You do know that is is not a substitue for RAM, right? :sigh: This just tells the OS not to flag any programs that try to use more memory than what the OS thinks it should.

When the program gets close to using that memory, without the switch, the OS starts to "panic", which is where the sudden "freezing" starts to happen.

_Windows - "Oh.......... Oh..... Oh... OOOOOHHHHHHH....... whew! Oh......... Oh..... Oh... OOOOOHHHHHHHH......... whew!"_

:wink:

Sven2157


----------



## McNinja

Sven2157 said:


> _Windows - "Oh.......... Oh..... Oh... OOOOOHHHHHHH....... whew! Oh......... Oh..... Oh... OOOOOHHHHHHHH......... whew!"_
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Sven2157


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RockmasteR

LOL!!

yes I know it's not substitute to RAM
:laugh:


----------

